# Touched by Magic -- paranormal fiction -- 4 stars -- 99c



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Touched by Magic: Human Dramas in the Paranormal World

_I sometimes write supernatural and modern fantasy fiction with a gentle touch, and these are 4 of my favorites. 'Hanako' came from an absolutely fascinating trip to the southern Japanese island of Kyushu (I'd already been to Tokyo a couple of years earlier). I_ knew _I had to write something about the place, and started work on the story just as soon as I'd got home and recovered from my jet-lag. 'Seeing' comes from my long-time love affair with London -- I once lived by a square exactly as described, not far from Hyde Park. 'After the Storm' comes from another trip, to Penang, Malaysia this time. I actually stayed at the famous and historic Eastern & Oriental Hotel, which features heavily in the story. And 'Angel' comes simply from my love of wild, atmospheric places like the moors of southwest England. It's a cliche, I know, but if you enjoy reading these tales half as much as I enjoyed writing them, you'll like them a lot._

HANAKO FROM MIYAZAKI -- A Western businessman meets a beautiful young Japanese woman during a rainstorm in the seething heart of Tokyo and falls for her, but once the storm ends she vanishes. And the hunt to find her again leads him to the tropical southern island of Kyushu -- and a rendezvous with fate.

SEEING -- A young woman finds out that she can see through other people's eyes in the heart of London town.

AFTER THE STORM -- A pair of wartime lovers keep their romance alive long beyond death on the island of Penang, Malaysia.

THE TAPPLEWORTH ANGEL -- Out on the wild Devon moors, there is the legend of an angel occasionally appearing. But when a houseguest spots it, it begins to affect both his life and the married couple he is staying with.

Stories of relationships, conflict, and romance -- all with hints of haunting strangeness -- by a writer shortlisted for the British Fantasy Award.

READ A REVIEW

"Richards is a master" -- Romantic Times Book Reviews.

"A unique and eloquent voice" -- John Pelan.

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR: Tony Richards is the author of novels from HarperCollins, Tor, and Pan Macmillan and has seen more than one hundred short stories in print. His newest novels -- TROPIC OF DARKNESS and UNDER THE ICE -- are currently available from Pocket Books and Samhain Publishing.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Tony, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can see the complete details of my books on Kindle -- and even read quick, easy previews of them -- at The Indie Book Lounge: http://bit.ly/rsEOwl


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The cover for this book, as for most of mine on Kindle, is by the terrific Steve Upham. You can find out more about his artwork here: http://www.screamingdreams.com/artwork.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And you can find out more about my fiction at my website: http://richardsreality.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can get full-sized collections of my work in hard print and on Kindle - and Midnight's Angels, the latest novel in my Raine's Landing supernatural thriller series - from Dark Regions Press:
http://www.darkregions.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Two more of my Dark Regions books will be out on Kindle before too long:
My latest collection of short fiction, Our Lady of the Shadows.
And Midnight’s Angels, the third in my series of supernatural thrillers set in the strange town of Raine’s Landing, Massachusetts, where the real witches of Salem fled.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's an interview with me in which I talk about my work on Kindle here:
http://www.monsterlibrarian.com/TheCirculationDesk/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Access my blog here, with news of all my latest publications: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My latest collection -- Our Lady of the Shadows -- is getting rave reviews. You can find out more about it on my blog (above). I'll let you know as soon as it is out on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the same goes for my third Raine's Landing novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Busy with the fifth Raine's Landing novel at the moment. But I'll be publishing more on Kindle later in the year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's the link to one of the best 'Our Lady' reviews: 
http://www.monsterlibrarian.com/anthologies.htm


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

David Wingrove -- author of the epic _Chung Kuo _ science fiction saga -- is the guest writer on my blog this week: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

_Touched by Magic_ is now selling well after an extremely slow start.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That terrific writer of suspense, Ed Gorman, has posted glowing reviews of 2 of my short story collections - one of them available on Kindle -- on his blog, as well as publishing an interview with me. Click here:
http://newimprovedgorman.blogspot.com/2011/12/pro-file-tony-richards.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I might well have Ed as my next guest blogger, if he's not too busy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2012, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are interviews with me and several other supernatural authors in the new Journey Planet efanzine:
http://efanzines.com/JourneyPlanet/JourneyPlanet11.pdf


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've recently been blogging about all of my self-published titles on Kindle:
http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have a couple of new collections of short stories -- horror/supernatural/dark fantasy -- going on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Actually, that's been delayed a while. But there are still plenty of my short story collections available on Kindle, and _Touched By Magic_ is one of my personal favorites.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My personal favorite collection on Kindle is now free for two days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been talking about the process of writing a short story on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Not everything I write -- by a long shot -- is horror, as this collection proves.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there are more collections of mine going onto Kindle all the time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Another week, another bump.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Half the covers on my signature are by Steve Upham. To look at more of his artwork, check out his site here: http://www.screamingdreams.com/artwork.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I bring this excellent book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can view some more of my collections and novels by clicking on the covers in my signature (below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This collection includes my much-admired story _Hanako from Miyazaki_.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Touched By Magic has been reformatted for better reading.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a linked Table of Contents on the cards for this one too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's done, as of today.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My self-published ebooks are selling 10 times the number in the US that they sell in the UK, and so thanks to all of my American readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

_Touched by Magic_ has got its first Amazon review ... four-star rating, five-star praise: http://amzn.to/MhGcEW


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

As I keep saying, it's one of my favorite self-published Kindles. Give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This one's overdue a bump.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I recommend this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks to those readers who've recently bought it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Buy now, while stocks last!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Be touched by magic this October.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published work on Kindle -- with the exception of all but one of my Immortal Holmes tales -- has appeared in print in some magazine or collection (usually a top one) before going onto KDP. You can enjoy them here for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect reading for these dark and chilly evenings.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Once again, I bring a book that I'm extremely proud of to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again. Read the review. Sample a story.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do so.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all my readers, and everyone on Kindleboards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2013, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad to see this one selling well this month.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks to those who've bought it. Enjoy!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's another chance to do so.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks to those who've bought this -- one of my personal fave collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Not to mention ... again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Again, check out the great review.


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh, you caught my attention with "HANAKO FROM MIYAZAKI" I like stories like this, especially with love that breaks the boundaries of countries, Especially Japan.... Way to go...

Shane


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, Shane.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Seriously, give this one a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## raptor760 (May 1, 2013)

You said you had a slow sart to one of your books.  Can you tell me the details of how it went?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sales of some ebooks are extremely unpredictable, flatlining for a couple of months, but then suddenly picking up again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's TBM again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Overdue for a bump, this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to look at these much-praised stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from vacation ... fit, tanned, and ready for more writing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's done the trick ... now working very hard. New fiction on the way soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this and plenty more (below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My latest novel is appearing on Kindle within the next few hours. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give it a look ... read the review.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My long-running website, richardsreality.com, has just been completely updated. There's a better Photo Gallery, a massively expanded Art Gallery with over a dozen new paintings and drawings by M. Wayne Miller and Steve Upham, a new interview conducted by award-winning author Ed Gorman, a complete list of my available ebooks, both from major publishers and self-published, and news of my latest novels and collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a great short break by a Mediterranean bay ... and now I’ve blogged about it, with photos (see the link in my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give those photographs -- and more -- a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new novel out very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope that everyone on Kindleboards had a very Happy Christmas.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Very Good 2014 to everyone on Kindleboards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Free for 15th and 16th January. One of my favorite collections on Kindle. Enjoy!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Not free anymore -- but 99c is almost as good as.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to have a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Samhain Publishing have picked up another of my previously self-published novels, a vampire epic this time. There's more information on my blog and website news.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's even more book news on my blog this weekend. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With still more to come real soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just waiting to hear from my agent.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's news of a brand-new detective novel on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more books appearing on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A number of my e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A new novel is on the way to Kindle. Meanwhile, there's this to keep you occupied.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be new fiction, full-length and short, plus some reprints.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just getting those ready for transfer onto Kindle now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And sending material to my agent.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More news when I have it, here or on my blog.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a great vacation, having had my original one scuppered by the French air-traffic controller's strike. There'll be brand-new books news on my blog -- http://raineslanding.blogspot.com -- real soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are new books of mine appearing on Kindle all the time, from myself and major publishers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All my self-published work is on sale for 99c in September.


----------

